# What happened to the commander of the Ranger Regiment?



## Marauder06 (Jun 6, 2015)

"Colonel Christopher Vanek, commander of the storied 75th Ranger Regiment, has been disciplined by the commander of United States Army Special Operations Command and may be soon be fired or compelled to submit his resignation."



link


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 6, 2015)

Interesting. I read a couple of days ago that it was thought to be due to the fact that he was using military aircraft for personal use, to include his family. I would swear it was a Twitter post linked to the same article as above, now no mention of that.

ETA -
Here it is, saw it on SOFREP

http://sofrep.com/41633/75th-ranger-regiment-commander-receives-general-order-of-reprimand/


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 6, 2015)

I thought he was hitting the two-year mark this year?

Retirement looms in his near future.


----------



## Centermass (Jun 6, 2015)

I do know his Change of Command was set for later on this month. Anyone I know of, that served under him, has had nothing but noteworthy praise.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 7, 2015)

Meh, I deleted this.  The "hate" was warranted.  Hanging out here as long as I have, probably should have  known better.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 7, 2015)

The one has nothing to do with the other.  Ranger School is not run by the Regiment.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 7, 2015)

Yeah, but how many people still don't get that, to this day?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 7, 2015)

Ranger Psych said:


> Yeah, but how many people still don't get that, to this day?



A LOT, judging from the comments section of that article.


----------



## Worldweaver (Jun 7, 2015)

People in the Military don't even know the difference, can't expect the civilian population to understand.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 7, 2015)

How many people in a position to negatively affect his career know the difference?


----------



## 8654Maine (Jun 7, 2015)

Worldweaver said:


> People in the Military don't even know the difference, can't expect the civilian population to understand.



I didn't realize that until completing Ranger School.  The whole Tab vs. Scroll thing.

I suspect big Army of purposefully obfuscating the whole issue.

I'm still trying to decide on the "veteran" definition.


----------



## Totentanz (Jun 7, 2015)

Worldweaver said:


> People in the Military don't even know the difference, can't expect the civilian population to understand.



Which is frustrating because it's not a terribly difficult concept.

I don't know how well the details match up, but this sounds similar to the same thing that sank GEN Ward.


----------



## AWP (Jun 8, 2015)

If someone who's knowledgeable explains "tab vs scroll" and you can't grasp the concept in about 1 minute or less, then I'm dumbfounded and don't know what to say. It isn't an advanced mathematical or scientific concept nor some grand philosophical debate.

As for the state of officers these days, particularly at the O-6 pay grades and higher, too many of them believe they are above the law and/ or are detached from reality. I can't speak to the RCO in question but far too many of his peers are corporate yes men who have a "do as I say and not as I do" mentality. Maybe he did it, maybe he didn't, but the demographics aren't in his favor.

The whole system's broken and every group has their "10%" so given all of the above we shouldn't be shocked. Disappointed, but not surprised.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 8, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> If someone who's knowledgeable explains "tab vs scroll" and you can't grasp the concept in about 1 minute or less, then I'm dumbfounded and don't know what to say. It isn't an advanced mathematical or scientific concept nor some grand philosophical debate.
> 
> As for the state of officers these days, particularly at the O-6 pay grades and higher, too many of them believe they are above the law and/ or are detached from reality. I can't speak to the RCO in question but far too many of his peers are corporate yes men who have a "do as I say and not as I do" mentality. Maybe he did it, maybe he didn't, but the demographics aren't in his favor.
> 
> The whole system's broken and every group has their "10%" so given all of the above we shouldn't be shocked. Disappointed, but not surprised.


Sadly our 10% all seem to be E-8/9 or O-6 and higher.


----------



## Il Duce (Jun 8, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Sadly our 10% all seem to be E-8/9 or O-6 and higher.



@DA SWO - I think you're right but if true it indicates a more significant problem in our leader development model.  O-6s/E-9s - especially CDRs and CSMs - have gone through multiple selections where they were compared to their peers and found to be in at least the top half for promotion and usually the top 10-15% for CSL.  If 10% of any group are shitbags, 10% are superstars, and the rest fall in between yet that same pattern remains through every promotion and CSL board what's the point of the boards?


----------

